

Dell's new Ubuntu-only Developer Edition laptop still includes a Windows key. - smessing
http://samuelmessing.me/2012/12/08/the-long-reach-of-microsoft/

======
mgaut72
How ironic. I got free stickers from
<https://www.system76.com/community/stickers> and put one of their Ubuntu
stickers on my windows key... Problem solved

